# Autotrail Cherokee fridge



## scruffy04 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a 2011 cherokee, when the fridge is on 12volt and the engine turned off it drains the vehicle battery and will not switch automaticaly to gas. has anybody had similar problems.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Fridge*

Hello
I am assuming that it is an AES fridge inwhich case it should hunt for the best energy source. If it is not doing that then take it back to the dealer and let them sort it out.

Neil


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Apologies for asking the obvious but I presume you've got it set to auto energy selection and not manual selection? If the latter, then I imagine that it could drain the battery if 12v is the selected energy source.


----------



## scruffy04 (Oct 9, 2011)

*cherokee fridge*

Thanks Neil & Peribo. If I can explain more. The vehicle has been back twice first they altered the wires then they changed the circuit board. But still if you travel on 12volt or aes and then stop, the 12volt stays on and drains the vehicle battery. I understand from the dealer that it should automatically switch to gas or switch off but not sure if the dealer even knows the answer to that. Just wonder if anybody has experienced similar problem.


----------



## scruffy04 (Oct 9, 2011)

*cherokee fridge*

Thanks Neil & Peribo. If I can explain more. The vehicle has been back twice first they altered the wires then they changed the circuit board. But still if you travel on 12volt or aes and then stop, the 12volt stays on and drains the vehicle battery. I understand from the dealer that it should automatically switch to gas or switch off but not sure if the dealer even knows the answer to that. Just wonder if anybody has experienced similar problem.


----------



## scruffy04 (Oct 9, 2011)

*cherokee fridge*

Thanks Neil & Peribo. If I can explain more. The vehicle has been back twice first they altered the wires then they changed the circuit board. But still if you travel on 12volt or aes and then stop, the 12volt stays on and drains the vehicle battery. I understand from the dealer that it should automatically switch to gas or switch off but not sure if the dealer even knows the answer to that. Just wonder if anybody has experienced similar problem.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

There should be a relay that cuts the 12V power to the fridge when the engine stops. If the fridge remains on 12V when the engine is off I suspect the problem is with the relay.



Trevor


----------



## johnnybiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, have you checked the fuse for the 12 volt power to the fridge, its the blue 15 amp fuse in the small box between the drivers seat and the settee. I had problems with my cherokee fridge on 12 volts which was due to the fuse being faulty.


----------

